#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Ричард Гир призвал превратить Бодхгаю в вегетарианскую зону

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Ричард Гир, прибывший в штат Бихар на юге Индии, чтобы присутствовать на учениях Далай-ламы, призвал превратить место, где обрел просветление Будда, в вегетарианскую зону, сообщает IANS.
> 
> “Я активный сторонник превращения Бодхгаи в вегетарианскую зону”, - сказал он представителям прессы 7 января. Актер призвал местных жителей и туристов принять вегетарианство. Отметив, что посещение этого священного места произвело на него “потрясающее” впечатление “встречи братьев и сестер, вместе идущих по дороге жизни”, Ричард Гир подчеркнул, что хотел бы еще не раз побывать в Бодхгае.
> 
> Влиятельный голливудский актер, активный сторонник Далай-ламы и председатель "Международная кампания за Тибет" (International Campaign for Tibet), прибыл в столицу штата Бихар инкогнито, не информируя правительство штата, совершив 110-километровую поездку от Патны до Бодхгаи на частном автомобиле. “Ричард Гир прибыл в Бодхгаю в понедельник вечером. В среду он встретился с Далай-ламой. Как и все обычные последователи Далай-ламы, он возносит молитвы, присутствует на службах в храме Махабодхи, и слушает религиозные учения”, - сказал IANS официальный представитель тибетского монастыря.
> 
> Вечером 6 января Ричард Гир вместе с ламой Сопой Ринпоче возглавил организованное благотворительным фондом "Тибетцы за вегетарианство" (Tibetans for Vegetarian Society) шествие со свечами, в котором приняли участие более 500 буддийских монахов и паломников из разных стран. Фонд направил главному министру штата Бихар Нитишу Кумару (Nitish Kumar) предложение создать в Бодхгае вегетарианскую зону. “Помощь, которую Ричард Гир оказал нашему проекту, определенно усилит интерес к идее превращения Бодхгаи в вегетарианскую зону и расширит поддержку со стороны местных жителей и туристов из-за границы”, - сказал ANI представитель Tibetans for Vegetarian Society Тензин Кунга Лудинг (Tenzin Kunga Luding).
> 
> Эта тибетская организация ведет вегетарианскую кампанию с 2006 года, призывая людей во время паломнической поездки в священное место воздерживаться от приобретения, продажи и потребления мяса в любом виде. С этой целью организация распространяет листовки, буклеты, стикеры, проводит акции по сбору подписей. “Поскольку Бодхгая является священным местом, где обрел просветление Будда, вегетарианская зона здесь соответствовала бы подлинному учению Будды”, - добавил Лудинг.
> ...


http://savetibet.ru/2010/01/08/gere.html

----------

Joy (27.04.2011), Mergen (18.01.2010), Аньезка (11.01.2010), Доржик (12.01.2010), Егор С. (11.01.2010), Татьяна (10.05.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Ричард Гир, прибывший в штат Бихар на юге Индии, чтобы присутствовать на учениях Далай-ламы, призвал превратить место, где обрел просветление Будда, в вегетарианскую зону


Надо понимать что в этой зоне Ричард предлагает содержать только вегетарианцев? Интересная сегрегация. Какой предлагается механизм прописки в зоне?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Очистить от мяса (и мясобутлегеров), мясоеды сами покинут это место.

----------

Татьяна (10.05.2011)

----------


## Буль

Типа: "на нашей зоне свои порядки"?

----------

Уэф (29.04.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Не понимаю, как практически можно осуществить это начинание в Бодхгае с ее колличеством мусульман (если даже не говорить о буддиских поломниках из Тайланда и Гималаев, которые очень даже мясо едят)  :Confused: . Мы в Бодхгае в гостях у мусульман с индуистами (ЕС ДЛ, кажется, говорил что-то подобное), так что диктовать там свои законы не совсем правильно и довольно бессмысленно.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.05.2011), Буль (25.04.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> организованное благотворительным фондом "Тибетцы за вегетарианство" (Tibetans for Vegetarian Society) шествие со свечами
> ...
> Эта тибетская организация ведет вегетарианскую кампанию с 2006 года, призывая людей во время паломнической поездки в священное место воздерживаться от приобретения, продажи и потребления мяса в любом виде. С этой целью организация распространяет листовки, буклеты, стикеры, проводит акции по сбору подписей.


Не, так это место в вег.зону не превратить.

----------


## Джигме

Угу, Гир еще раз понтанулся какой он "правильный" и как он за "правду" печется.  Тока он забыл что вокруг нашей буддийской святыни в основном живут мусульмане и индуисты. И если индуисты в общем то к растительной пище  могут привыкнуть, то от мусликов такого мы не дождемся. К сожалению они там хозяева а не мы. И думаю что меняться ничего не будет. 

ЗЫ до сих пор вспоминаю как во время коры вокруг Махабодхи слыхал завывания муэдзина.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2011)

----------


## Нико

Была в Бодхгае не раз, видела, с каким наслаждением тибетские монахи употребляют говядину в тибетских ресторанчиках. Вегетарианские рестораны вообще не пользуются спросом! Дело в том, что в Бодхгае многие монахи делают простирания, и им нужна калорийная пища... Ричард Гир этого не учитывает... Да и я сама, честно говоря, будучи в Бодхгайе, ела только мясо... Там других. вегетарианских блюд очень мало....

----------

Дондог (26.04.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Я ел только вегетарианскую пищу и простирания тоже делал (хоть, конечно, не по несколько тысяч в день как некоторые тибетцы). Но есть вегетарианскую пищу во время учений ЕС, по-моему, для должно быть нормой для всех, кто их посещает и без резолюций Ричарда Гира, так как об этом просит и сам Его Святейшество.

----------

Joy (27.04.2011), Vladiimir (26.04.2011), Нико (26.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.04.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вегетарианство — это здорово, а вот вегетарианские зоны —это не здорово.

----------

Lion Miller (29.04.2011), Raudex (06.05.2011), Буль (26.04.2011), Вова Л. (26.04.2011), Нико (26.04.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.04.2011), Пема Дролкар (27.04.2011)

----------


## Джигме

Да ладно, там полно веганской пици. Даже бургеры вегетарианские есть, я их с удовольствием ел.

----------

Joy (27.04.2011), Аньезка (27.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я тоже именно в Бодхгае по призыву ЕСДЛ мяса не ела вообще. Но я там была всего несколько дней. А в Индии - 2 недели, и все это время воздерживалась. Местные жители, думаю, вынуждены питаться более разнообразно. Монахи многие мясо едят. 

Пищу веганскую вполне можно выносить, я вообще покупала себе овощи и фрукты на улице, молоко в пакетах, которое назавтра превращалось в отличную простоквашу, привезла с собой сыр, и питалась в номере, запивая это все чаем :Smilie:  В ресторанах пища веганская вполне выносимая. 




> Эта тибетская организация ведет вегетарианскую кампанию с 2006 года, призывая людей во время паломнической поездки в священное место воздерживаться от приобретения, продажи и потребления мяса в любом виде.


Такой призыв оправдан, когда наезжает много паломников, отчего убой животных в эти периоды возрастает. А Бодхгая живет в-основном, за счет туристов, которые наезжают на недолгое время. И половина из них - мясоеды. Не говоря уж о местном населении. 

Некоторые паломники ели мясо. Никакие призывы их не остановили. Человек должен созреть для подобного решения.

Я против всяких"зон". Можно предложить не есть мяса тем, кто сможет его не есть. Но уж никак не запрещать его полностью.

Ну что ж, кое-кому придется есть колбасу и тушенку, заперевшись в номере :Smilie: 

Интересно, а тех, кого "заметут" за употреблением мяса или продажей мясных блюд, - как будут наказаны? :Smilie: 

Тогда уж пусть запретят и чай. При уборке чая умирают миллионы насекомых.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Интересно, а тех, кого "заметут" за употреблением мяса или продажей мясных блюд, - как будут наказаны?


 Ричард Гиръ не подаст им руки.

----------

Дондог (28.04.2011)

----------


## Joy

> в Бодхгае многие монахи делают простирания, и им нужна калорийная пища


бобовые в помощь  :Wink: 
__________________

Может быть идея и имеет слабые стороны, но завидовать тому, что человек делает больше для популяризации Дхармы, - еще хуже.   имхо

----------

Дондог (27.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Интересно, а тех, кого "заметут" за употреблением мяса или продажей мясных блюд, - как будут наказаны?


Ну а как на зоне наказывают? Неужто Вы не слышали?  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мясные блюда продают дороже. Придется Ричарду Гиру восполнить потери рестораторов из своего фонда. Может, ему стоит откупить и всю Бодхгаю. И построить в ней вегетарианский рай. Не знаю, как буддисты будут ездить, но толпы вегетарианцев туда, вероятно, сразу бросятся. Искренне надеюсь, что они найдут мудрый подход для такого начинания.

Лучше бы он, как и раньше, буддийские книжки издавал и спонсоризировал приезд лам в Европу и Америку, а также открывал новые БЦ.ИМХО

Его Святейшество Далай Лама ест мясо по предписанию врачей. Я знаю многих людей, которые только на бобах не могут продержаться - реально болеют и мрут. Хоть и старались с огромной мотивацией много лет быть вегетарианцами. Пришлось пересмотреть рацион.Только давайте не будем поднимать дебаты про вегетарианство и мясоеденье, плиз. Что только одно из двух хорошо и приемлемо для всех.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.05.2011), Буль (28.04.2011), Дондог (28.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.05.2011)

----------

